# Tadpole raising



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to be getting 5 tadpoles soon and I just want to run my ideas for raising them by everyone. 

I plan to get a largish storage bin (large enough to fit 5 32 oz. deli cups in) and fill it part way, with an aquarium heater in it to keep the tads warm. The tads will be in sepperate 32 oz. deli cups with RO water with IAL and some java moss and floating plants, maybe some java fern. I'm already soaking some IAL in some RO water to get it good and tannin stained ahead of time. I've heard some people change tadpole water frequently, and some people don't change it at all. I think I'm of the opinion not to change it at all to replicate conditions they might experience in the wild.

I have two repashy gel fish foods (Meat Pie and the omnivore blend) that I can feed the tadpoles, plus spirullina and I can get some chlorella. I also have algae wafers. I hear people only feed their tadpoles twice a week or so, is that right?

When the tadpoles grow all 4 legs, I'll either try to get the cups tilted (supported by something) or move into another kind of storage container that's easier to tilt, with a bit of water at the bottom and the side of the cup angled so it's easy for wee froglets to climb out onto dryer land (At this point I think I'd have a lid on the container, or move it to the 10 gallon aquarium that will be the froglet grow-out tank)

I'm getting vents, so these will be TINY froglets. How does my proposed plan sound? What is a good substrate to have in the 10 gallon grow-out tank? I see alot of people use damp sphagnum moss. I also have a bunch of live oak leaf litter I can put in the tank, and my springtail culture is booming to provide food for the babies.

Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Taari said:


> I think I'm of the opinion not to change it at all to replicate conditions they might experience in the wild.


If replicating the conditions they might experience in the wild, is your goal, will you be using a misting system do do automatic, partial water changes everyday, as would happen in the rainforest?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

In my opinion, 32 oz deli cups are too big for Ranitomeya tads. I use 4 or 6 oz. containers for mine, without any problems. Also, I don't go as far as you described with additions. I put a small piece of IAL and use plain tap water, treated with a conditioner. Just my opinion, of course.





Taari said:


> I'm going to be getting 5 tadpoles soon and I just want to run my ideas for raising them by everyone.
> 
> I plan to get a largish storage bin (large enough to fit 5 32 oz. deli cups in) and fill it part way, with an aquarium heater in it to keep the tads warm. The tads will be in sepperate 32 oz. deli cups with RO water with IAL and some java moss and floating plants, maybe some java fern. I'm already soaking some IAL in some RO water to get it good and tannin stained ahead of time. I've heard some people change tadpole water frequently, and some people don't change it at all. I think I'm of the opinion not to change it at all to replicate conditions they might experience in the wild.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

My tap water is liquid rock with a pH of 8.0, so I don't feel comfortable using it. I use RO water in all my frog tanks. All I'm doing is adding IAL for tannins and a bit of java moss and maybe a few pieces of duckweed.

No, there won't be a misting system. But there is a thread where someone tested tadpole growth rates in water that was changed frequently, infrequently, and not at all, and got much better growth and faster morphs from their tads in water that is not changed at all. I would be open to doing very small partial water changes every few days, like using one of the 10mL oral syringes I use to feed my fish to withdraw a little water and replace it with fresh RO water.

the 32oz. cups are large, but I figured I could just use a small amount of water in each of them, like maybe only 3-4 ounces, but I can probably find 5 little 6 ounce cups to use.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I picked up some rectangular 8oz. food storage containers that I'll use inside a larger bin about half full of water with a small aquarium heater to keep them warm.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I use 16 oz deli cups filled almost full with all my thumbnails. I've heard people say you shouldn't run the water that high with a delicate, fresh morphed tadpole, but it's always worked great for me.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Taari said:


> My tap water is liquid rock with a pH of 8.0, so I don't feel comfortable using it. I use RO water in all my frog tanks. All I'm doing is adding IAL for tannins and a bit of java moss and maybe a few pieces of duckweed.
> 
> No, there won't be a misting system. But there is a thread where someone tested tadpole growth rates in water that was changed frequently, infrequently, and not at all, and got much better growth and faster morphs from their tads in water that is not changed at all. I would be open to doing very small partial water changes every few days, like using one of the 10mL oral syringes I use to feed my fish to withdraw a little water and replace it with fresh RO water.
> 
> the 32oz. cups are large, but I figured I could just use a small amount of water in each of them, like maybe only 3-4 ounces, but I can probably find 5 little 6 ounce cups to use.


Turkey basters work the best to clean out the poo and debris from the bottom Of the cups.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I will restate my primary questions, since they haven't been answered yet.

Should I go buy the same food the tads have been fed up to now, or can I feed them the repashy gel fish food that I already have? (Carnivore and community)

How often should the tadpoles be fed?

What kind of substrate should I use in the grow-out tank?


----------



## XxExoticPsychExX (Mar 12, 2012)

Taari said:


> I will restate my primary questions, since they haven't been answered yet.
> 
> Should I go buy the same food the tads have been fed up to now, or can I feed them the repashy gel fish food that I already have? (Carnivore and community)
> 
> ...


I've never heard of someone using a gel fish food. I only know of the tadpole bites, algae wafers, brine shrimp, fish flakes and spirulina. When my SI's were tads, I fed them two different kinds of tadpole bites and occasionally fish flakes (keep in mind all 6 tadpoles were in one large container). Tadpole bites were given about 1-2 times per week, with one HBH bite per tad and a sprinkle of the zoomed (they were smaller sized) ones in case they preferred one over the other. I sucked out the bigger tadpole bites after about 2 or 3 days since stuff would get stuck to them and they just looked nasty.

Sphagnum moss is fine for a morphing tank. As for grow out, I have mine like a mini vivarium with abg mix, coconut hide, plant cuttings and leaf litter.

Setups and methods may vary and depend on what works for you and your tads. There are loads of setup pictures and information on growing tads all over this place, so go get to researching! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The repashy gel food is a powder that you mix with hot water and it forms, basically, jello. Fish go nuts for it. I figure since I already have it, and it's a high quality food, the tads might like it. I've never used flake food for any of my aquatic pets.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

The care sheets on this forum, and the "search" tool are all you need to answer your questions. A thread full of personal rhetoric does nothing to help anyone. It may even confuse, as n008s like yourself start to OCD things a little. Your desire to do things the "right" way is admirable. Why not start with the way outlined and peer reviewed, in the care threads. Once you have a grip on doing it the simplistic way, then you can experiment with what works best for you. ~David



Taari said:


> I will restate my primary questions, since they haven't been answered yet.
> 
> Should I go buy the same food the tads have been fed up to now, or can I feed them the repashy gel fish food that I already have? (Carnivore and community)
> 
> ...


----------



## Moriko (Jan 29, 2013)

> It may even confuse, as n008s like yourself start to OCD things a little.



I completely agree with that statement. It completely describes why I am on this page. I only have froglets but my noobishness has me preparing myself for all situations lol. I now realize that I have an OCD frog problem.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

aspidites73 said:


> The care sheets on this forum, and the "search" tool are all you need to answer your questions. A thread full of personal rhetoric does nothing to help anyone. It may even confuse, as n008s like yourself start to OCD things a little. Your desire to do things the "right" way is admirable. Why not start with the way outlined and peer reviewed, in the care threads. Once you have a grip on doing it the simplistic way, then you can experiment with what works best for you. ~David


I wanted opinions on the setup I had described, and answers to a couple of questions that, by the way, were NOT answered in the care sheet. Also, I figured that since I've never seen repashy gel food mentioned in the care and raising of tadpoles in any thread about tadpoles that I have read on this forum yet, I wanted to ask if it was something I should feed them. Everyone says fish flakes and spirulina. Well, I don't have fish flakes, but I have the repashy gel food. I also wanted to know if feeding tadpoles is like feeding a dog where I should keep feeding them the food they are used to and try and switch them over to a different food slowly. Keep in mind, these are not tadpoles I'm raising from eggs, I'm buying them already hatched, and in fact, they are already showing hind-leg nubs. 

I don't appreciate that you took the time to tell me to search for the answers and read the care sheets, and call me OCD, but didn't take the time to actually read the questions I had asked and realize that they are more unique than "OMG I HAZ TADPOLES WUT DO I DO???" and if they can be answered through a search of the boards, it might take alot of time sifting through dozens of threads that don't contain ANY useful information whatsoever that I, as a busy college student taking way too many credits this quarter, don't have.

I like how you assume I haven't read a damn thing about tadpoles and am just starting a thread for the hell of it without searching anywhere for the answers. I have searched the boards, and I come up with a list of "YAY I HAZ TADPOLES...now wut?" with not a single bit of useful information. The care sheet is vague and doesn't have any concrete info on "DO THIS. DON'T DO THIS." I understand that's because there's alot of different ways to skin a cat, or raise a tadpole, but I would like something a little more definitive.

The point is, I have done research, I have read and searched the board about how to raise tadpoles, and these 2 or 3 questions are the last few things that were either not answered elsewhere, or that I needed a little more confirmation on because it goes against what I know of adult frogs (Don't use sphag because they can ingest it when striking at flies), or I simply wanted some opinions on my unique setup.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Edit: not worth it. I concur with Pumilo


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Taari said:


> I will restate my primary questions, since they haven't been answered yet.
> 
> Should I go buy the same food the tads have been fed up to now, or can I feed them the repashy gel fish food that I already have? (Carnivore and community)
> 
> ...


You asked for opinion on your plan to raise tadpoles. A conversation started, commenting on your ideas. The ball was rolling. Then, less than 4 hours after you started your thread, you hadn't received every answer you were looking for, and your thread took a bad turn. You will restate your primary questions, as they haven't been answered yet?? In only 4 hours. This sounds, quite honestly, rude and demanding. Then it turns downright nasty. Thus I am done here. 
Being a college student doesn't excuse you or make you special. The rest of us have lives, too.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Honestly, when reading the caresheets, hundreds of threads, many opinions, and trying to work with what you have, it naturally leads to questions. The majority of new threads have been answered in the past...how many new questions are there really? But...there are many ways of doing things that work for different people, so it can be very confusing when you're new and trying to be a good frog-keeper. Heck, I've been reading almost non-stop for 2 1/2 years and sometimes I wonder about things or have something I'm not sure about. I'd much rather have someone ask questions than just take a guess. It shows that they're trying and concerned. I didn't think she was being rude when she restated her questions...just wanted to make sure that they were addressed. The name-calling however was really unneccessary...if you don't want to answer, then don't...simple. Now we all can take a breath... 


So...here are my answers to your questions...



The only Repashy gel I've had experience with was the Meat Pie and although it may be a good diet for the tads, it requires a lot of water changes to keep from fouling the water. (It dissolves in less than 24 hours.) So, I'm not sure how many people here have continued with it. There is a discussion on it here...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/73512-new-product-feedback-request-tadpole-diet.html
It starts with the Alge Eater, but somewhere in there the Meat Pie is also introduced.



How often to feed is really difficult to answer. Many things would come into play such as the type of tads, water changes or not, foods that are being fed, as well as foods continuously available (plants, etc). Some people feed daily, some once a week. I usually feed weekly and my tads usually have a combination of at least a few of the following...Indian Almond Leaves, algea, plants, tad bites, sera micron, fish flakes, dead fruit flies, etc.



I think the easiest substrate for a grow out would simply be sphagnum and leaves. Don't forget to throw in a few pothos cuttings, hides, etc so that they can feel secure.


----------



## Johno2090 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pumilo hit the nail on the head, I have no time for children.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

The name-calling however was really unneccessary...if you don't want to answer, then don't...simple. Now we all can take a breath... 

Agreed, Wendy but you must admit her post #13 was, at best condescending. Basically, she reduced the collective knowledge of the entire forum to "OMG I HAZ TADPOLES WUT DO I DO???" and "YAY I HAZ TADPOLES...now wut?" Seriously, that is ALL she found? Of course not but, if you asked her, that is all she found. I further agree with Pumilo, that she was a bit rude. Of course people have questions. That is what makes our community so great. Many questions and many answers. As someone who obviously has knowledge on this subject you will know, experience has no substitute. You can ask all the questions you want, but until you try, you have nothing but advice and opinions. Her comments that she doesn't use flake food for ANY of her animals is pure disrespect to everyone on here who does, myself included. It is as if she feels "above" flake food, and only uses designer products like Repashy. She also mentions that she only uses R/O water for all of her animals. As an animal owner, whether it is mice or otherwise, it is only responsible to ask these questions before obtaining the pet. She purchased tadpoles, and could have asked the breeder what they recommend. If the breeder did not have satisfactory advice, she should have passed on their product. Instead of experimenting, why not simply spend $1.99 and buy some flake food? It is known to work. It is mentioned throughout or community. It is good enough for many of us (again, myself included), but it's not good enough for her? What are new comers to think when they see arguments against the status quo? Are they to believe they must go to these extremes of floating duck weed and java moss, reverse osmosis water, and syringes to do water hygiene, Expensive foods and tannin enriched fluids? At best, it is a turn off. Again, you are absolutely correct, this community is about questions and answers but, it is also about helping people do what they enjoy without the awful and expensive mistakes many of us made decades ago, before Dendroboard was even a thought. Heck, most of my mistakes are pre-internet (at least on a publicly available platform). This is supposed to be fun....That's why it's called a HOBBY! Snide and childish remarks have one place, the grammar school playground!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

That is the longest sentence ever!! Anyone else using Indian Almond leaves??


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

TheCoop said:


> Anyone else using Indian Almond leaves??


I do...love them!



aspidites73 said:


> Agreed, Wendy but you must admit her post #13 was, at best condescending.


I agree...post #13 was totally more than was called for. But, I believe that it started with this...


aspidites73 said:


> The care sheets on this forum, and the "search" tool are all you need to answer your questions. A thread full of personal rhetoric does nothing to help anyone. It may even confuse, as n008s like yourself start to OCD things a little.


which led to post #13
which led to your deleted post
which led to Doug commenting
etc...etc...etc



aspidites73 said:


> This is supposed to be fun....That's why it's called a HOBBY! Snide and childish remarks have one place, the grammar school playground!


Maybe I'm reading it wrong, but if you read the posts before this all started (sans "attitude") it seems to me that she is just excited, trying to do her best for her animals, stating what she is comfortable using and has available. If you read through the thousand of threads on here, you'll see many different beliefs including those she mentioned (only using RO water, never using flakes, floating plants) and also the complete opposite (tap water, flake food, nothing in tad cups). Without the continual questions asked by the new people and the experiences and opinions of everyone else...there would be no "Dendroboard" and we would never improve our husbandry.

I come here because I love my frogs and this hobby and I love to read about others experiences, opinions, what they have tried and whether it worked or not, and try to help to the best I can. I know that some people go above and beyond and others don't do enough. Many people on here are a wealth of knowledge and others talk out of their rear-end. Do I think I am at either end of the spectrum? No. So, I need this site and all it has to offer. Disagreements are fine and are to be expected...but as you said "Snide and childish remarks have one place, the grammar school playground!"...all they do is hinder progression.

I don't know... Usually I try to stay out of stuff like this and bite my tongue and walk away myself. I don't like to and am not trying to argue. Must be hormones making my tongue waggle!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> Being a college student doesn't excuse you or make you special. The rest of us have lives, too.


Couldn't agree more...

I know im promoting my own thread here... but it seems like it is appropriate at this time.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/lounge/92373-good-reading-beginners.html


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Wendy has made a good point

... but in David's defense, while less tactful then some would appreciate, I don't think he meant it to be as condescending as it appeared to come across.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gamble said:


> Wendy has made a good point
> 
> ... but in David's defense, while less tactful then some would appreciate, I don't he meant it to be as condescending as it appeared to come across.


I agree that tact isn't my strongest point. And please let the record show, I deleted my own post, and wrote; it's not worth it, I agree with Pumilo. It was not moderated as vulgar, for it was not. I simply decided that I did not want to continue the conversation withTaari, after I had already written it. It's in my clipboard, ill gladly PM to anyone who wishes to see it. I only responded to Wendy because she did have a good point, but missed what i felt was derogatory towards the community. A$$ or not, like many here, I paid my dues to this hobby, and will gladly help anyone who asks. Search my posts, I am confident they are congruent to that statement. I apologize to the community for how I worded my answer. It is not what I would like to see if I were a newcomer.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I actually got to read the deleted post, and no... I don't believe it was vulgar in any way but it was helping things go downhill fast which was what I was hoping to stop. And...you're right...post #13 was not very flattering to the community and Taari has probably ruined the chance of many good people helping her.

I hope you don't think that I was insinuating that you were an a$$ (or anyone else posting here)...as I was not...and I did not intend to offend anyone. If so, please accept my apologies. I'd (and others) just like to see people post their questions, get answers and opinions, hear of the experiences of others, and learn what I can without running into constant fights all the time. It makes us look bad as a community and turns people away who could use our help.

Hopefully, we can all be a happy family again!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Taari said:


> I'm going to be getting 5 tadpoles soon and I just want to run my ideas for raising them by everyone.
> 
> I plan to get a largish storage bin (large enough to fit 5 32 oz. deli cups in) and fill it part way, with an aquarium heater in it to keep the tads warm. The tads will be in sepperate 32 oz. deli cups with RO water with IAL and some java moss and floating plants, maybe some java fern. I'm already soaking some IAL in some RO water to get it good and tannin stained ahead of time. I've heard some people change tadpole water frequently, and some people don't change it at all. I think I'm of the opinion not to change it at all to replicate conditions they might experience in the wild.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if they'd eat gel foods but you could always try! But if they don't eat it make sure you suck it out or it'll foul the water.

I have vents too! And vent tadpoles and vent eggs from my group! And I keep them in clear plastic cups. (the smaller ones) And I put a chunk of oak leaf in them and a piece of a stem plant from my aquarium (Rotala sp. Colorata) and I feed them Pumilo's mix tadpole food  I only have given them a tiny bit like once a week because they are so small and they can find other food sources too. If you want to keep the environment clean with them and have that cycle with bacteria and stuff maybe you could just do like a 50% water change so you don't completely take out all the goodies but still keep great quality water. Mainly you just don't want to overcomplicate things and end up killing them with kindness! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

WendySHall said:


> Hopefully, we can all be a happy family again!


Yes, Wendy, we can. I never took offense to anything said in this thread. As much as I hate to admit it, I come from a considerably older school of thought. When I first started keeping reptiles/amphibians (I started in the mid 80's as a 12 year old boy) There was no where to turn for advice. No internet, no fax, not even a good long distance phone carrier. There were no cell phones, not many books, and even fewer libraries that kept them. I remember how difficult it was to simply keep life alive in captivity. I also remember the animals that died, while in my care, as I gradually learned by trial and error. 

To this day, there is still something that bothers me more than anything else. A person who refuses to use the tools so readily available to them, in today's information highway. It probably should not, but it irritates me when someone wants something spoon fed to them. No accusations, but you can see where i'm going. Call it a character flaw and I wouldn't disagree. I have no problem with someone asking for help. I encourage it, even commend it. Help comes in many forms. Knowing where to get it is key. Modern search engines make this infinitely easier. All I hope, is that people use the tools available to them. There is so much information available with simple key word searches. It is my opinion that not using this tool creates confusion as the same question is asked in so many different ways, that beginners cannot distinguish good advice from banter. I believe you, Wendy, made this point yourself. Confusion begets questions, and the cycle continues. It was painfully obvious to me that this was the case here. I bite my tongue (read: keyboard) more often than not. Today was not exemplary of that.

I suppose my lesson learned here is: patience is a virtue. I want to help. That is why I even joined this forum. I did without the internet for so long, I almost missed an opportunity to do just that. I will try to be more careful in the future. ~David


PS. I'm not changing my sig, rude or not


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

You know, David...the more you type, the more I like you. 


As for coming from "a considerably older school of thought"...ha! I was 12 in 80-81 and grew up the same as you did. I didn't have the net until the 90's (thank you dial-up and AOL), so...I grew up reading and constantly had a book in my hand. But now, this is where I get to find all the tidbits of information that interest me about my frogs. Be it a good or bad experience...I want to read it...it gets me thinking.


I do agree that it often seems that people post without caring to look up information first and it can be frustrating. I think the world is turning more and more to expecting instant gratification. But...patience is a virtue as you said. If you find it frustrating...walk away. That will give those who are bored that day (read: me) something to do.  I try to stay to the simpler topics anyway so I don't totally screw up someone's frogs!


I'm glad you joined this forum. Now that it's all calmed down, I think you've got a lot to offer us. And...don't change the sig...it's a good one!


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

First off, Thank you WendySHall for answering my questions and explaining what's been going on better than I could.

I have been researching tadpole care off and on for weeks, since before I put my two azureus together, just so I'd be prepared when they finally lay eggs. Lastnight, my friend Erin told me she was driving down to see Mike at Aquatropics and if I wanted her to see if he had some borja ridge vents so she could pick a female to go with my lone male. I hadn't made up my mind and decided to PM Mike and ask if he had any females for sale. He said he'd sold all his froglets, but had lots of tadpoles and gave me a good deal on them. So lastnight on a whim, I decided to buy 5 tadpoles. My friend Erin came back today with 5 tadpoles for me and I've been running around like a headless chicken trying to put together something to keep them in.

That is why I was being a little impatient about getting responses to my questions, not to mention it is a major pet peeve of mine when people on forums reply to posts and don't actually contribute anything helpful or relevant to the OP's question.

Pumilio started it by being snooty and rude saying that if I wanted the setup to be natural, I'd have to have a misting system to do almost constant small water changes.

I restated my questions after 4 hours because since the several people who'd replied to the thread hadn't answered a single one, I assumed that my questions were being overlooked in my original post and reposted them to make sure they were clear and concise. Also because getting the answers to the questions was somewhat time sensitive, considering that less than 24 hours after posting, I had tadpoles to take care of.

I was offended by aspidites73's post because I have been researching and looking through the boards and trying to make a plan to raise tadpoles, and the questions that I asked were the ones that either hadn't been answered by my own research, or ones that I needed some additional confirmation on whether or not what I had read was really the "best" or most accepted/successful method. 

No, when I search the forums about tadpole care, I don't just get useless posts about "I HAZ TADPOLES." But there are a whole lot of threads to sift through where people are just excited to share that they have tadpoles, and no useful information is posted in regards to tadpole care. It's awesome that people are excited about their tadpoles, but it's frustrating when I have a specific question and have to sift through pages of threads to find an answer when I simply don't have time (remember, less than 24 hours from deciding to get tadpoles to having tadpoles).

No, I don't feed flakes to my animals. Not because I think I'm "better" than flakes, but because I prefer other types of food. I usually feed live blackworms, frozen mysis shrimp, repashy gel foods, blanched or frozen veggies, or New Life Spectrum pellets to my fish. 

Yes, post #13 was rude, and condescending, but you know what? You guys started it. Pumilio was rude first, and aspidites73 was condescending after, and NEITHER OF YOU answered my questions.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, Taari...what did I work so hard for??? (smacks forhead)

David (aspidites73) basically apologized in his last post. But your last paragraph brings us right back to the grammar school scenario which will only hurt you in the long run. Take a breath, let it go, and start over...

Okay...I'm done moderating...it's too late to be doing this stuff.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You asked for input on your tad raising ideas. You said you thought that in nature they would get no water changes. I pointed out that in nature they get small water changes every day. That was input regarding your ideas for raising them. It was not snooty and rude, (you've filled that spot quite nicely, yourself). It was asking if you are really going for a natural water change system or not. I believe I also gave input on your tadpole cup size.
My apologies if I did not answer every question you've ever had, in the specific order of importance you wanted them. Even though you didn't prioritize any of your questions. 
You know what? People start threads on here and they have a little patience. They wait and see what develops. They allow the thread to build and ideas to be put forth. 
If you didn't want any input on specific things, like your cup size or your water change plans, THEN WHY DID YOU ASK FOR IT??


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have one thing to say about all of these:


Taari said:


> My friend Erin came back today with 5 tadpoles for me and I've been running around like a headless chicken trying to put together something to keep them in.





Taari said:


> That is why I was being a little impatient about getting responses to my questions, not to mention it is a major pet peeve of mine when people on forums reply to posts and don't actually contribute anything helpful or relevant to the OP's question.





Taari said:


> Also because getting the answers to the questions was somewhat time sensitive, considering that less than 24 hours after posting, I had tadpoles to take care of.





Taari said:


> No, when I search the forums about tadpole care, I don't just get useless posts about "I HAZ TADPOLES." But there are a whole lot of threads to sift through where people are just excited to share that they have tadpoles, and no useful information is posted in regards to tadpole care. It's awesome that people are excited about their tadpoles, but it's frustrating when I have a specific question and have to sift through pages of threads to find an answer when I simply don't have time (remember, less than 24 hours from deciding to get tadpoles to having tadpoles).


*"Your lack of planning does not constitute an emergency on our part"*



Also, these two statements being included in the same post are pretty ridiculous to me...



Taari said:


> Pumilio started it by being snooty and rude saying that if I wanted the setup to be natural, I'd have to have a misting system to do almost constant small water changes.





Taari said:


> No, I don't feed flakes to my animals. Not because I think I'm "better" than flakes, but because I prefer other types of food. I usually feed live blackworms, frozen mysis shrimp, repashy gel foods, blanched or frozen veggies, or New Life Spectrum pellets to my fish.


You are "better" than flakes? If that isnt "snooty" I dont know what is.



Taari said:


> Yes, post #13 was rude, and condescending, but you know what? You guys started it. Pumilio was rude first, and aspidites73 was condescending after, and NEITHER OF YOU answered my questions.


Maybe its a product of the internet and you not knowing the people you are dealing with... because I did not interpret Pumilo's statement the same way you did. The reality is that if you want a "natural" setup, then you need to have something flushing the containers the same way that bromeliads are regularly flushed with rainfall.

You need to take a real big step back and think about your membership of this forum. We are here to share, not to just give you whatever you need at a moment's notice. If you want that, pay someone for it. (buy a care book, etc) If you want free advice, you should take it in the manner that it is given and be thankful you got anything at all.

If you have any problems with that, I'd love to share with you (in private) my opinions on what membership of this site means. From what I've read so far, you clearly aren't on the same page as a lot of us that are here volunteering our time to help people.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

All I have to say is, using an aquarium heater is a BAD idea. Everytime I've seen one used in conjunction with raising tads or heatign the false bottom of a viv, either tads get cooked, or heater breaks in-tank and electrocutes frogs. BAD idea. Room temp is fine, even into mid-high 60's, although mid 70's would be better.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I have been using a submersable aquarium heater in my tad tubs forever without an issue.. Although they are best when used in conjuction with a good proportional thermostat like the Helix.. I have been building custom reptile incubators for years and have tossed the idea of using them as a tadubator..


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

I apologize for my rudeness. It wasn't appropriate behavior to respond the same way I felt others were replying to me, whether they meant it the way it came across or not. I was incredibly stressed out by this whole situation and the things going on in this thread didn't help at all, my own behavior included. I'm just going to take a break from this forum.


----------

